# Wanting to move to California



## carol1977 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi 

I am a 31 female and are married with a 5 year old son. 

We are from Scotland and have lived here all our lives. We are thinking of moving too the U.S and thinking of California.

Can anyone tell us what you need.

At present my partner has his own Property maintenance business and I am returning to work as care support work with adults with special need or teachers assistant.

We be thinking of moving in around a year time as we have as much saving as possible and I would like to work at least a year for more experince.


Would this be enough to move 
Is there any website that will give me more details


thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As you see I have moved this message over to the America section of the forum, where I think you'll be able to get more specific information than where you had posted.

Overall, though, the prospects for you being able to move to California within a year are rather remote. The two main ways of securing a visa are either to find a job where you can be sponsored (which means the trailing spouse won't have the right to work) or to have family ties (but that option takes years, even decades, due to a huge backlog of qualified applicants). 

There are some investor options - fatbrit usually has the details about those and should be along shortly to explain.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What makes California your goal?


----------



## carol1977 (Jul 13, 2009)

twostep said:


> What makes California your goal?


We have looked at many places and we have fell in love with California looks lovely good schooling and a better life for us all, nothing else


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

carol1977 said:


> We have looked at many places and we have fell in love with California looks lovely good schooling and a better life for us all, nothing else


You forgot to mention that this state is at the verge of bankruptcy:>(

Read through some of the old threads here. There is a lot of useful information.

You will need three things - visa, money, job.

Visa - the jobs you posted will not qualify for employer sponsored visas. This will leave you investment and potentially lottery.

Money - you know your finances; can you move, start a household and manage for six months to a year?

Job - aside from your UK qualifications, you will have to go through recertification; the same goes for your husband


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

KKK


carol1977 said:


> We have looked at many places and we have fell in love with California looks lovely good schooling and a better life for us all, nothing else


Good Schooling ? Are you kidding? Something like 75% of High School grads can't find France or Vietnam on an unlabeled World Map. TwoStep up above said California is on the verge of bankruptcy..... slightly wrong ! California IS in Bankruptcy, just received my Girl Friend's and my State Tax returns - we own/run our own - self employed - business together (over payment of State taxes in 2008 is the return from that) and they are in the form of an I.O.U.. NOT CASHABLE UNTIL AFTER 2nd of OCTOBER, 2009 - no interest or penalty will be added or paid by the State of California - That's over $2,500.00, NOT pocket change. The Health Care system is HORRIBLE - people DIE because they get denied (that's people WITH proper Health Care. See Michael Moore's SICKO, it's all factual and true, The University/College system is outrageous and GUNS are EVERYWHERE. Almost every night on the local news (Los Angeles, CBS/NBC/ABC) there is a story of at least one random shooting within the 5 main counties (Los Angeles (Heart of it all - melting pot, Beverly Hills to Gang land), Orange (Religious, White Flight, WASP - Newport Beach/Laguna Beach), Riverside (Inland Empire - our NASCAR area, Bush fans), Ventura (Malibu, above San Fernando Valley, many Fires), San Berdardino (Lake Arrowhead, Skiing, Big Bear Lake). 

I would REALLY rethink a move to California, the golden age is over, just as it is for the entire country. Just to prove I'm not living in some slum , at it's peak our home was valued at about $700,000.00 (in 2007?) and things were not as bad (except for Bush/Cheney and the fake war) as they are now. I don't see anyway out but to GET OUT - MOVE !!! as in out of the country. I've been living in Southern California since 1960 as a small child. All I know is the party is over and and the toilet bowl has over flown BIG TIME - it's EXPAT time for those of us that have seen MUCH BETTER DAYS. Obama has great idea's but there's too much corruption and special interest money running everything, ruining EVERYTHING.Up north - San Francisco - isn't much different. Bon Chance, Zoom (Zoom Recommends - Paris (lives there now part time), Buenos Aires, Costa Rica - on the beach, not inland, South Beach-SoBe -Miami, 2 bedroom/1 bath Art Deco Condo for $150,000 to 300,000 - walk to a beautiful beach, walk to everywhere.... why only stick to one place? Anyway, that's our plan - about 3 places, all small, all different in every way) .


----------



## MadameEspana (Jul 19, 2009)

carol1977 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a 31 female and are married with a 5 year old son.
> 
> ...


 My entire family live in the Bay area of SanFrancisco. My brother sponsored me and last week (after 5 years) the petition has been accepted. We now have to apply for a visa which is another wait I am told. In the meantime we decided not to up sticks and leave Spain but ultimately to spend several months now and then to catch up with all the family and little ones etc. Healthcare would be a serious issue for us as retired pensioners, albeit with sufficient savings in place. Good luck anyway. Not an easy wait.


----------

